# Bling It Pro



## Blessed GiggleZ (Feb 13, 2012)

Is bling it pro a good start for starting a rhinestone transfer business?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

at $999 it is not a good system to start...or maybe even finish....There are at least four other systems that are less expensive and will work just as good. Do a search on this forum for rhinestone systems...there are a lot of good posts concerning this


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What kind of cutter do you have? Besides software, your cutter must be able to handle rhinestone templates. 
Other things to look into:
Support

If this is your first time at the rodeo you are going to need help. Make sure there is a solid support team to help you. 

Have you thought of outsource templates first?


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessed GiggleZ said:


> Is bling it pro a good start for starting a rhinestone transfer business?



In my opinion.....no. Blingit involves too many steps to do simple tasks. It's a great software, but not given the sticker price. I like it ok, I own it, but I don't use it. There are simpler softwares to use.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Depends. If you don't have any design software like Corel, then you'll need to drop $400 for that. Then some Macros run another $50-$1000. and then if you want fonts, etc, it's another couple hundred. If I recall, Bling It comes with the fonts and can do a lot of design work. Personally, I have Bling It and like it. It was lacking a few features, so I kept looking for something a bit better, but I still like it. Also for their $1000 price I think you also get a starter kit that comes with stones, brushes, tweezers, transfer tape, backer board, etc. 

Of course as mentioned there a few other version of Rhinestone software out there. Find one you can download and test yourself. That's the best way so that way you're not out any money if you don't like it.


----------

